
Keeping 1000 devs focused: new Debian leader speaks - earcar
http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/38579-keeping-1000-devs-focused-new-debian-leader-speaks
======
chronomex
Single-page: [http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-
sauce/38579-...](http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-
sauce/38579-keeping-1000-devs-focused-new-debian-leader-
speaks?tmpl=component&print=1)

